# Cost to Convert a boxster



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

TimsEV said:


> Just wondering what the approximate cost would be to do an EV conversion to a 97-2000 Porsche Boxster ( cost for the parts only - not labour / time) I was thinking of going with the netgain 11in or 11hv motor (about 3000-3600) but not sure of the other costs like controller, computers, BMS, adapter plates and other systems like power brake / steering retrofits etc. etc. . Also I was thinking of starting with a smaller lithium pack ( for about 5000 ??) then adding to it over time if that is possible. Any insights would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


My 944 with most of the parts you are talking about and only a slightly larger pack was in the range of 18 grand, you might come in around 15 with a smaller pack.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

TimsEV said:


> Just wondering what the approximate cost would be to do an EV conversion to a 97-2000 Porsche Boxster ( cost for the parts only - not labour / time) I was thinking of going with the netgain 11in or 11hv motor (about 3000-3600) but not sure of the other costs like controller, computers, BMS, adapter plates and other systems like power brake / steering retrofits etc. etc. . Also I was thinking of starting with a smaller lithium pack ( for about 5000 ??) then adding to it over time if that is possible. Any insights would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I directly spent about 17k with another 2k on the fiddly bits you dont think of.

Because of the kind of car you are talking about and your motor selection I assume you want it to be sporty. I doubt you will be happy if you try to do a smallish pack. Here is the reasoning. If you try to short yourself on voltage your RPM band is terribly narrow. You will be shifting more often than you want and your top speed will be limited. If you try to short yourself on capacity you will have to limit the current and you will be limiting yourself on torque. With the desire to go to 1000 amps to get the torque out of the motor I would not go to a smaller than 100AH cell if you use LiFePO4 prismatics. And to get the RPM band up there you probably want a sagged voltage of more than 172 volts for the WarP 9 or 11 and more than 250 volts for the WarP 11 HV. This means 72 cells for the WarP 9 or 11 and 98 for the WarP 11 HV. The minimum I would go with for the WarP 9 or 11 would be 50 cells. A 50 cell pack of 100 AH cells should give you a range of around 50 miles or a safe range of 40 miles.

There is a company that has a kit for a Boxster conversion that looked pretty good. Would make it fairly painless from a work and planning standpoint but probably not a monetary one.

The Boxster is on my list of cars for my second conversion project.


----------



## LivinLars (Oct 2, 2018)

How did your conversion turn out? I am interested in doing a similar conversion on a 2001 Boxster.


----------

